# [OT] un saluto

## solka

Domani parto, e starò via 15 giorni, lontano dalla mia amata gentoo  :Very Happy: 

Ci si legge il 03.08.03 , con un bell'emerge sync e un emerge -U world da fare  :Very Happy: 

Ciao gentooisti!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Josuke

salutoni!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Saluti e spero che tu vada in vacanza

----------

## shev

Ciao ciao (ma un portatile da portare in ferie no? Come resisti fino ad allora senza?!)   :Laughing: 

----------

## solka

Ci ho pensato, ma la mia ragazza non sarebbe molto contenta  :Very Happy: 

Si ovviamente fedeliallalinea, vado in vacanza  :Razz: 

----------

## paolo

Buone vacanze!

Io senza portatile posso resistere un paio di giorni... ma senza internet no!  :Embarassed: 

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Sono comunque dell'opinione che andare in vacanza con un portatile non sia una vacanza (forse perche' non ne posseggo uno).

Ci si puo' divertire anche senza...

----------

## cerri

Infatti in vacanza bisogna portarci la ragazza, non il notebook...

(pero' che c'entra, sarebbe meglio tutti e due  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: )

----------

## paolo

Meglio portarli entrambi ma solo perchè non riesco a fare sesso 16 ore di fila (16 = 24 ore del giorno meno le 8 di sonno)   :Cool: 

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## Legolas80

Saluti, e buon divertimento!   :Cool: 

----------

